# Tang Site for Henry varmint express .17RMH, model H001v



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Agney, Don or others...I cannot seem to find a tang peep sight for my Henry .17HMR model H001V.

Any ideas where I can find one?

They indeed them for the Golden rifles but I cannot find one online for the Varmint Express Lever action?

Larry

PS I currently have a scoped mounted on it. It comes with Williams Fire Sites however my eyes have trouble focusing on the front site. Being its my trapping rifle and knowing the maximum knocked down is about 170yards, I sure would like iron sights that is why I am considering a folding tang peep sight on the rear with a big cup so I can focus on the front sight.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Marble's makes one that will fit the henry goldenboy I assume the tangs are made the same right? You could go to a local shop and compare the tangs.... I don't think the mount would be any different....

http://www.brownells.com/rifle-parts/sights/rear-sights/henry-lever-action-22s-l-lr-22-mag-sku579000150-31771-52056.aspx


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you but they wont fit my H001V.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Call Henry


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don,

Hank said they carry and can only recommend Skinner site, but I was hoping for a tang with a thumb wind knob and thumb elevation knob.

Larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HUH ?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hank = Henry


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was going to suggest skinner sights also


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Skinner sights are the way to go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Hank = Henry


LOL I got the Hank part but my brain must have still been under the influence of the ribeye I had for dinner and Skinner sights wasn't registering


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mo Mo said:


> Skinner sights are the way to go.


Why?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I have one on an old Marlin 22 BA. It was easy to install and was easy to use. Ok, so here's the kicker, I dropped my rifle.....because I dropped myself down an embankment. Needless to say, I broke the sight as the top of my rifle hit a rock. I called Skinner, sent them the pieces(yes, it was in 2 pieces) and they sent me a new one. Pretty darn good customer service.

You honestly don't have many other choices though. There aren't any tang sights made for your rifle.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Mo Mo,

How well do the henry varmints shoot with the skinner sights? I've wanted a henry varmint for a while and this treat is kind of kicking the door down lol and driving me to buy one... How do the skinners attach?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Not sure about the Henry varmint express(.17HMR), but my H001TMRP which is the .22 Mag version already came with a skinner peep installed when I bought it. I gave this rifle to my brother. The accuracy on the .22 mag was amazing. Golf balls didn't stand a chance at 50 yards or better using the peep sight. My brother still uses this rifle for squirrel in PA.

If Henry is putting Skinner peep sights on their rifles at the factory, that should tell you something. Like my last post, I bough a Skinner for that old Marlin and it helped accuracy, and like stated before, Skinner's customer service was top notch!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

*FarmalH*...By the way love the H, still have one on the farm. Now days it;s just used to run small augers. But in its day it scooped hundreds of tons of cow and hog manure from the feedlot. Had to watch that narrow front end though, with a bucket load and a quick turn it would take your arm off. Ha!

FYI- I cannot speak for skinner mounted sights. But my Henry varmint sighted in at 35 yards zero with a scope has been very repetitive with good 5-.25 cent groups to 80. Ballistic chart show it matters little any it a 17 or 20 grain it's flat out to about 120 yards or so. Last I looked at a ballistic chart a 35 yard zero makes it about 1/2 inch high at 100. Perfect for shooting anything alive!

Also--Since its my go to gun now for for trapping I want an open site, thus my question on this thread. Just thought a peep would make it look more like a lever action of days of old.

Mine broke last year, it was a part very similar to a sear on a bolt action but they had another name for it. The gun was a year old. I called Henry, they emailed me a repair address. I had the box it came in off it went via Fed Ex. I had it back in 4-5 weeks.no charge exept my original shipping.

I love the little .17 as it goes so fast that at 25-40 yards I can shoot a trapped coyote in the shoulder and that's it. When you skin it there is little hemorrhaging and only very small hole on the entrance side. Everything else disintegrates in the cavity. .

*Thanks Mo-Mo* I just might get me a Skinner site. Actually it makes more sense as there is little to bump around. BTW I hope your tumble left you ok. When I say bump around I mean I have a carpet on my dash, thats where my .17 rides when I am on the prairie.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Here is some pics of my old Marlin Bolt action with the Skinner sight installed. On this rifle it was easy. I drifted out the original rear leaf sight and drifted in the Skinner. Once it was centered, I secured with the set screw. A little bit of time at the range and got it dialed in at 12 yards. I use this for squirrel and rabbit, and that seems like a good distance.

















The rifle doesn't look like much, but it has some stories. The first rifle I learned how to shoot on, the first rifle my daughters learned how to shoot on. It will stay in this family as I gave it to my youngest daughter for Christmas this year.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The skinner sights mount a lot of different ways. they make one the fits right in the grooves on top of the receiver, then one that screws in the pre drilled holes under the factory rear sight and then they make one that mounts further back on the receiver, this one has to have your receiver drilled and tapped by a gunsmith.

http://www.skinnersights.com/henry_rifles_18.html


----------

